# No search results: Looking to setup my WF-7610 to accept 13x19 paper/and print properly



## Stukone (Nov 15, 2014)

Purchased a EPSON WF-7610 the other day to backfill my epson 7900 since I need to print some shirts this weekend... Since arriving, I can not seem to sync up my AI/PDF files to print with the paper size on the printer (13x19"). It is constantly printing on the edge of a film or it's cutting it off and using a standard letter border. 

I've tried everything from adjusting paper size within the printer, to even a preset paper size (11x14") or so forth and it still will not correct the problem (I also changed the sizing in AI to reflect proper paper size). I however am still using 13x19" films because that is all I have.

Can anyone help provide me some information or maybe some things to look at for the WF-7610? Would really be a life saved! Please and thank you.

Respectfully,
Stukone


----------



## coryb (Jun 14, 2015)

Im having trouble getting 13x19 film to feed using the back paper feed. Did you get anywhere with your problem or have any suggestions for me?


----------

